# Pools and wild life



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi 
We're looking at properties on-line and plan to visit end of June/early July. I'm wondering if we would be likely to get wild life in a pool? we want to be in land a little and want a pool but starting to think whether during the hot weather frogs etc will try to use the pool which will then attract snakes which is not so funny  Does anyone know if this is a problem and if it is would a surface pool be better [not really sure it would stop frogs] were looking in the Costa Blanca general area. many thanks


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Now that's a thought........

I've never seen a frog in Costa Blanca. My apartment overlooks the communal pool and (apart from the residents) I've only ever seen the occasional seagull swimming in It!!! Never a frog or a snake.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

We have an above ground pool and apart from insects, we have had a snake in it once


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have a pool sadly, but I remember visitng a finca owned by a Spanish nature TV presenter, and he had a fresh water pool fed by a stream.

Apart from being very cold water I also recall that it did have quite a few frogs in it!!

This was in Extremadura.

My sister-in-law has a pool in a rural area, and I once found a small scorpion floating in it. Dead of course.

I think it depends on the purification system you use also. chlorine tends to repell animals as far as I know, but the saline systems maybe not so much.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Was it dead? was it a salt pool?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Our pump has been broken so the pool water has not been it's best. The toads loved it, going by the strings of eggs they laid they had a great time. Counted at least 7 that I could see. Chlorine tends to move them on and needless to say I have a new pump ready for me to work out how to install.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you, you will have fun sorting a green pool, part water change i understand at least :]


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> I don't have a pool sadly, but I remember visitng a finca owned by a Spanish nature TV presenter, and he had a fresh water pool fed by a stream.
> 
> Apart from being very cold water I also recall that it did have quite a few frogs in it!!
> 
> ...


Hello from Extremadura :cheer2:

We don’t have a pool, our dogs have a bath each for the summer months ( in which they immerse themselves to cool down) buried in the ground, every morning we check and and often remove

Frogs
drowned scorpions 
A variety of insects


We have loads of snakes here, we keep the Finca grass low as they don’t like traveling across open land, I am told.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

I've had both, snakes and toads in the pool and I think I'd rather have them in the pool than under bushes. At least that way you can see them and fish them out with the net. I'm always a bit nervous sticking my finger in the Skimmer to remove the lid.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Thank you, we have some learning to do regarding wild life but we want a pool.. is yours a chlorine pool and is it a sunken pool giving easy access... don't think i would like putting my hand in the skimmer either :]


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The main problem with our pool was wasps - literally hundreds of them which rendered the pool completely unusable until I found out how to get rid of them which is easy when you know how.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Also, I do know someone who awoke one morning to a great deal of noise from outside, when he investigated he found a wild boar in the pool. He went out for a couple of hours whilst a local farmer "dealt" with it.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Relyat said:


> Also, I do know someone who awoke one morning to a great deal of noise from outside, when he investigated he found a wild boar in the pool. He went out for a couple of hours whilst a local farmer "dealt" with it.


How were the sausages?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

joannadawns said:


> Hi Thank you, we have some learning to do regarding wild life but we want a pool.. is yours a chlorine pool and is it a sunken pool giving easy access... don't think i would like putting my hand in the skimmer either :]


Sunken and chlorinated, yes


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jimenato said:


> The main problem with our pool was wasps - literally hundreds of them which rendered the pool completely unusable until I found out how to get rid of them which is easy when you know how.


Yes that is one nuisance we have but are you going to tell us the secret of getting rid of them or are you looking for some form of payment!!!! We are constantly removing nests which helps to keep the numbers down. However, they rarely sting us when around the pool aas they are simply having a cooling dip and a drink...

We have had the occasional toad but never any snakes. Spiders often meet their maker and we have to fish them out from the bottom before our son will go in there...


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you all helpful. there is a post on this forum on wasps that gives lots of helpful information just use the search box :] you don't really think about wild life when on holiday but you do need to think a little about the property if your going to live here... i don't like wild life that hide like snakes ... need a walled pool :]


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> Yes that is one nuisance we have but are you going to tell us the secret of getting rid of them or are you looking for some form of payment!!!! We are constantly removing nests which helps to keep the numbers down. However, they rarely sting us when around the pool aas they are simply having a cooling dip and a drink...
> 
> We have had the occasional toad but never any snakes. Spiders often meet their maker and we have to fish them out from the bottom before our son will go in there...


Ha ha. No - just building up the tension and bolstering my sense of self importance.

Spray the surface of the pool with cheap supermarket fly spray, come back a couple of hours later and use the net to scoop up the hundreds of dead and dying wasps, repeat until problem goes away - might take a couple of days. Might need a repeat application in a week or so.

You can buy me a pint next time we meet.:yo:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Ha ha. No - just building up the tension and bolstering my sense of self importance.
> 
> Spray the surface of the pool with cheap supermarket fly spray, come back a couple of hours later and use the net to scoop up the hundreds of dead and dying wasps, repeat until problem goes away - might take a couple of days. Might need a repeat application in a week or so.
> 
> You can buy me a pint next time we meet.:yo:


would be my pleasure....


----------

